# parts for a eska snowblower



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hello all i have this eska snowblower i dont know the year it was built or the company that made it but im looking for some parts for it does any1 know where i can get parts for it, or a new motor for it many thanks for any help. and have a great new year.:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::hat::hat::hat::hat:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've worked on many of those back in the day, but I'm pretty sure no one absorbed their inventory when they went out of bus. I could be wrong, but that's kinda what I remember.
You may be able to get an engine that'll fit on it, post your engine numbers and we can look it up for you.


----------

